# SD TiVo no longer compatible?



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a friend who is moving into a new loft. It's an old building that was rehabed into new units. DirecTV is available in the building through a 3rd party reseller. He's been having a hard time because they won't let him move his existing account. He has an SD DirecTiVo that is loaded with programming he won't have time to view before he moves next week. Also, the reseller told him that his TiVo was no longer compatible with the service in the building. I told him that the person he was speaking to was probably thinking of the HR10-250. Is there anything else going on that would render his faithful SD TiVo worthless?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The building is probably on a SWM system. The older receivers are not compatible with it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I beleive you will still be able to watch all the recorded material anyway with the Tivo, some one please correct me if I'm wrong. I have forgotten alot regarding the TIvo's.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, he will be able to watch everything on the DirecTivo just fine without a signal from the satellite. Even if it loses power (Move). They won't want it back either, so he should pretty much have plenty of time to watch everything on it. Only time factor is when the hard drive finally goes.
He can't use his current receivers? They want him to basically "repurchase" his current receivers (Send his in and pay to lease the same models)? This could get VERY expensive VERY quick depending on his system. I know I'm probably going to get flamed for this, but honestly, if it were me, I'd just keep the service address the same on my account, and change the mailing address to his new address. Hook up the receivers himself, or have somebody do it that knows what they're doing. He's not trying to get free service, or "Moving" to get different locals or DNS, so I REALLY fail to see the problem.
However, any receivers other than HR20/21/22/23 and H20/21/23 AREN'T going to work on the SWM system, if that's what they've installed. Those WILL need to be replaced.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Just spoke with him. DirecTV really pissed him off. Time Warner is installing internet and cable on Monday.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> Just spoke with him. DirecTV really pissed him off. Time Warner is installing internet and cable on Monday.


That might be a problem too. If the owner or whatever already has a deal with Directv, they may not allow Cable Tv install. He may be STUCK with Directv if he wants Tv. You see this a lot, only usually in the reverse. The owner has a deal with the local cable company, and they fight like H*#l to keep satellite out of the building.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Time Warner was an option for the building, but none of the 40 units sold so far have signed up for it. He's the first.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pjo1966 said:


> Just spoke with him. DirecTV really pissed him off. Time Warner is installing internet and cable on Monday.


What happened that DirecTV ticked him off? As stated, it could just be that the complex is set up for SWM, which the DirecTivo is not compatible with. While he might need to "purchase" new receivers for use at the new location, it's very possible that DirecTV would help him out a little regarding the up-front lease cost depending on his membership status.

- Merg


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> What happened that DirecTV ticked him off? As stated, it could just be that the complex is set up for SWM, which the DirecTivo is not compatible with. While he might need to "purchase" new receivers for use at the new location, it's very possible that DirecTV would help him out a little regarding the up-front lease cost depending on his membership status.
> 
> - Merg


Probably has something to do with this:



> He's been having a hard time because they won't let him move his existing account.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you move into a building on an MDU plan, you cant "move" your existing account, thats how the MDU thing works....


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

The monthly plan was significantly more than he was paying for the same service, they weren't willing to work with him on installation fees, they wanted him to pay for leased receivers. He's been a customer for 10 years and wasn't happy with how he was being treated, so he's taking his money elsewhere. Can't say I blame him. He's been out of contract for years. If they weren't willing to work with him, there's no reason to stay.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pjo1966 said:


> they wanted him to pay for leased receivers.


Basically, any receiver acquired from DirecTV will be a lease. So, if none of his receivers were SWM compatible, he would need new receivers. If he really wants owned receivers, he can look at ebay/Craigslist, but as usual all the caveats apply when purchasing receivers there.

- Merg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pjo1966 said:


> Time Warner was an option for the building, but none of the 40 units sold so far have signed up for it. He's the first.


Seems like at least a handful of tenants would have TWC broadband if nothing else.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Honestly, I know not everybody would have, but I'd have attempted my idea, as long as everything was SWM compatible. How would they know?
Good question-what would they do if he was still under contract? ETF? Let him out of his commitment?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> If you move into a building on an MDU plan, you cant "move" your existing account, thats how the MDU thing works....


Exactly. It really is not DirecTV's fault in this case.

Not sticking up for them, but moving into an MDU is much different than just changing to another residential single family setup through something like the mover's connection.

Tell your friend to have fun with TWC. After the promo periods the pricing is just lovely :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Exactly. It really is not DirecTV's fault in this case.
> 
> Not sticking up for them, but moving into an MDU is much different than just changing to another residential single family setup through something like the mover's connection.
> 
> Tell your friend to have fun with TWC. After the promo periods the pricing is just lovely :lol:


Are all there channels digital? How much space is he getting on his DVR? And I've heard their new Navigator is about the worse thing there is!
Course, depending on the size of his current system, it might have been WAY too expensive to replace! I know in my case, it would cost over $1400 to replace all my receivers. Cable might be looking pretty good at the point!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The thing that kills you with most cable cos is the box monthly costs. 

My cable co around here charges around $12/mo per SD box, $14/mo per HD box, and even more for HD-DVRs.

But anyways, ya, it might have been the right move for his situation...but I hope he did not just do it because DirecTV could not give him exactly what he wanted for free.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> The thing that kills you with most cable cos is the box monthly costs.
> 
> My cable co around here charges around $12/mo per SD box, $14/mo per HD box, and even more for HD-DVRs.
> 
> But anyways, ya, it might have been the right move for his situation...but I hope he did not just do it because DirecTV could not give him exactly what he wanted for free.


Yeah, Time Warner wants $17 monthly for each HD DVR, in addition to programming. My additional receiver fees with Time Warner would actually surpass my ENTIRE last month's bill with Directv.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

pjo1966 said:


> Just spoke with him. DirecTV really pissed him off. Time Warner is installing internet and cable on Monday.


Just wait until he gets a shiny 160GB DVR with software from 2003, and painfully over-compressed MPEG-2 channels. Time Warner Cable in LA is in a very sorry state, they are in dire need of a technology refresh.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

djrobx said:


> Just wait until he gets a shiny 160GB DVR with software from 2003, and painfully over-compressed MPEG-2 channels. Time Warner Cable in LA is in a very sorry state, they are in dire need of a technology refresh.


Hey Rob, long time no see!

This friend isn't very technically savvy and I doubt he would notice the difference. He seems happy with the service.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> If you move into a building on an MDU plan, you cant "move" your existing account, thats how the MDU thing works....


How is it different than a standard SWM setup?

Lets say I move into one of these MDU setups taking all my current HR20's with me, hook them up and then call DIRECTV and tell them my new address. What about this won't work?

Just curious.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe in an MDU setup you actually aren't buying service from D* at all. You buy service from the MDU company, and pay them for the service. 

The MDU company has a special MDU account with D* and they pay a large fee to cover all the homes in the MDU.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> How is it different than a standard SWM setup?
> 
> Lets say I move into one of these MDU setups taking all my current HR20's with me, hook them up and then call DIRECTV and tell them my new address. What about this won't work?
> 
> Just curious.


In most MDU buildings, the MDU is registered with DirecTV and controlled by the MDU operator. The line coming into your unit will be in a locked closet and will be disconnected. If you want a connection made, you have to deal with the MDU. If you call DirecTV for service, they'll refer you to the MDU.

In an MDU system, the antenna and distribution system is owned by the apartment/condo owner and managed by the MDU operator. As such, if you want to use it, you have to play by the rules. In most of these properties, it isn't possible for the majority of customers to have their own dish, so you either get cable or you get satellite through the MDU system.

MDU accounts are treated differently than residential accounts, and you can't move receivers back and forth between them.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. Seems like the old Pegasus deal in a different form.


----------

